# SATA DVD-RAM Errors ASUS P5Q [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

This topic is related to the Support Asus P5Q Premium

motherboard picture

I added a SATA dvdram drive to the board and it seems something is not working 100%

The sata dvdrom is pluged into 1 of the asus P5Q Premium 4 x Drive Xpert SATA connectors (orange and blue)

The Bios is configure to AHCI and there are no IDE settings there as well as in any hardware parts.

The bios lists 6 SATA devices and only lists the SATA dvdrom under boot devices as another working device.

I am able to use the dvdram using a live cd as posted  HERE. So it does work.

as for kernel support i currently have:

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

-*- SCSI device support

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support  

<*> SCSI CDROM support

<*> SCSI generic support 

[*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning

SCSI Transports  ---> <*> Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes   

[*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

[*]   ATA ACPI Support

[*]   ATA ACPI Support

[*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

<*>   AHCI SATA support
```

and i am wondering about ATA SFF support

current kernel configuration may be seen HERE

# eject 

```
eject: tried to use `/media/cdrom' as device name but it is no block device

eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom
```

dmesg:

# cat  /var/log/dmesg | grep ata7

```
ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed irq 16

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N, CL00, max UDMA/100

ata7.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata7.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata7.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata7: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO3

ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata7.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata7.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

ata7.00: disabled

ata7: hard resetting link

ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata7: EH complete

```

ATAPI ?

I tried some kernel settings in ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support without success. what am i missing ?

ls /proc/scsi

 # cat  /proc/scsi/scsi 

```
Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD360GD-00FL Rev: 31.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-0 Rev: 12.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST3400832AS      Rev: 3.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD1001FALS-0 Rev: 05.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi4 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD10EADS-00L Rev: 01.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi5 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD10EADS-00L Rev: 01.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi9 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB SD Reader    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

Host: scsi9 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 01

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB CF Reader    Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

Host: scsi9 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 02

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB SM Reader    Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

Host: scsi9 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 03

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB MS Reader    Rev: 1.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

```

the dvdrom is not listed here.

lshw: 

```
  *-ide

                description: IDE interface

                product: 88SE6121 SATA II Controller

                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                version: b1

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: ide pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=ahci latency=0 module=ahci
```

any ideas?

----------

## HeXiLeD

It seems  i just solved it.

I played with the kernel drivers and confirmed its support.

first i added by itself and it didn work.

```
[*]   ATA SFF support
```

Then i added:

```
<*>     Silicon Image SATA support
```

And i got the dvdram detected but not fully working. It was seen by the OS as:

```
dvd7 dvdrw7 sr0 cdrom7 cdrw7
```

Eject worked 1 time and all applications trying to use that sata port froze.

lshw froze when listing SCSI devices, nero linux became [defunct] eject /dev/dvd* froze the terminal and the HD led light end fully red without changing.

I recompiled the kernel and check a few things. I removed Silicon Image SATA support

and added:

```
<*>     Marvell PATA support via legacy mode
```

```
CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL:

This option enables limited support for the Marvell 88SE61xx ATA

controllers. If you wish to use only the SATA ports then select

the AHCI driver alone. If you wish to the use the PATA port or

both SATA and PATA include this driver

If unsure, say N

Symbol: PATA_MARVELL [=y]

Prompt: Marvell PATA support via legacy mode 

Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:446

Depends on: ATA && ATA_SFF && PCI 

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA [=y])

-> ATA SFF support (ATA_SFF [=y])
```

note: "If you wish to use only the SATA ports then select the AHCI driver alone" <-- AHCI alone doesn't work

I was trying to avoid using pata and in a way i thought since everything was sata i would not need it.

Note:

The port where the dvdram is connected belongs to the 4 x SATA 3Gb/s (orange and blue) which uses the following chipset:

```
Marvell 88SE6121 1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66 for up to 2 PATA devices
```

Even tho i dont have the bios set to use PATA; the dvdram is detected at boot under this controler.

The macthing kernel support is  Marvell PATA support via legacy mode

The dvdram is now listed and working under IDE:

# ls /dev/

```
dvd6, dvdrw6 cdrom6 cdrw6 sr0 scd0
```

# lshw

```
*-ide

                description: IDE interface

                product: 88SE6121 SATA II Controller

                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: scsi7

                version: b1

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: ide pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list emulated

                configuration: driver=pata_marvell latency=0

              *-cdrom

                   description: DVD-RAM writer

                   product: DVDRAM GSA-H62N

                   vendor: HL-DT-ST

                   physical id: 0.0.0

                   bus info: scsi@7:0.0.0

                   logical name: /dev/cdrom6

                   logical name: /dev/cdrw6

                   logical name: /dev/dvd6

                   logical name: /dev/dvdrw6

                   logical name: /dev/scd0

                   logical name: /dev/sr0

                   version: CL00

                   capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                   configuration: ansiversion=5 status=ready

                 *-medium

                      physical id: 0

                      logical name: /dev/cdrom6

```

# dmesg | grep ata7

```
scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

scsi6 : pata_marvell

scsi7 : pata_marvell

scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N  CL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 5

pata_marvell 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pata_marvell 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x9c00 ctl 0x9880 bmdma 0x9400 irq 16

ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9800 ctl 0x9480 bmdma 0x9408 irq 16

sd 8:0:0:3: [sdj] Attached SCSI removable disk

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

DVD-RAM writer  DVDRAM GSA-H62N HL-DT-ST is seen by the bios as SATA I

Topic is SOLVED

----------

